

Countdown of Life: How much time do you have left? - dkan
http://iamexec.com/blog/countdown-of-life-how-much-time-do-you-have-left-infographic

======
fxthea
I get the point of the infographic - "carpe diem" - but I don't agree that
time doing things like sleeping, studying, working, eating are not times that
you own.

------
gte910h
I think it makes a good point on how much time people spend on certain
activities.

Domestic cleaning/yardwork and Commute times are non-trivial portions of our
life you get a hearty time benefit by eliminating/paying to eliminate.

------
lawl
The chart is wrong. I got 18 years to do whatever i want.

~~~
dominotw
Its not a chart for your life. Everyone's chart is going to be a little
different, but that is besides the point.

------
alaskamiller
Great if you're cash rich but time poor.

But when you're cash poor and time rich, guess you're just gonna be the serf
for awhile.

